# GarageBand Creations



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm thinking we should start a thread on users' GarageBand creations.  This is my first creation, simply messing around with tracks and loops and what-not.  It's funky, with some horns, and then I get into testing loops and what-not with some Indian-style loops, some classical instruments, a banjo, and then the fade-out.  It's about five minutes long, 4.7MB, and I tried not to make it too repetetive.  Anyway, check your local clubs for all the kids getting down to this track in the near future... 

http://homepage.mac.com/eldiabloconqueso/JhoppeSong.mp4

I'm sure someone else can outdo that... let's hear 'em!


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow... that was random. 

One of the problems with GarageBand is that everyone is using mostly the same loops, which means a lot of people are going to make music that sounds the same in parts.  When I played around with GB at MWSF, I used those same horns, for example.

Anyway, hopefully one day I will be able to put something up in this thread.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 17, 2004)

Hehe... I know it, it does sound random, but hey, it was my first creation and we all know how slap-happy we get and just throw whatever together we can find.  I'm working on song number two, hopefully to be posted here in the next day or so.

There are a few members here that are quite proficient with SoundTrack, so maybe they'll be able to contribute something good here... in the meantime, I'd love to hear more user creations.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats cool El, you know, considering how soon GB came out, look at the number of sites dedicated to the users out there. Which just gave me an idea, I'll get back to you guys with it when i finish.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 17, 2004)

Heh... yeah, I was looking at all the GarageBand sites out there.  Quite a handful already, and I'm assuming it'll only grow from there.

One thing I was wondering about was the rumor (or confimed rumor?) that Apple purchased garageband.com.  I just visited there, and it still looks like an independent web site, not affiliated with Apple... isn't Apple supposed to be taking over this or something?  Or was it simply the name "GarageBand" for the actual application?


----------



## bobw (Jan 17, 2004)

Apple, Garageband.com agree to share name
January 7, 2004 - 06:37 EST** Garageband.com, billed as the Internet's largest legal source of free MP3 music, and Apple Computer have signed an agreement to share the name "GarageBand." The deal was signed in April 2003 but both parties kept it confidential until now. According to the press release, Apple has paid Garageband.com a one-time fee in order to use the name for its new music creation software GarageBand (part of the new iLife '04 suite), announced yesterday during Steve Jobs' Macworld Expo keynote. Consequently, Garageband.com will continue to use the name for a "vast range of products and services


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 17, 2004)

Ah, good research there bobw... thanks!


----------



## Trip (Jan 17, 2004)

Boo! GarageBand.com could be so much better, Apple should have just bought it straight off of them.


----------



## ksv (Jan 18, 2004)

Soundtrack is ideal for making brain dead techno 

http://public.urbanturban.no/etc/External.mp3


----------



## Arden (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow... I feel less intelligent already.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 22, 2004)

Heh. OK.

*Entirely done with loops*:
Froot Loops

Not sure the "sound" I was going for

Hey, it was my first try. BITE ME!!!


----------



## Trip (Jan 22, 2004)

I can't wait to get my hands on a copy of iLife! I would buy it myself if it had more than just two programs that I can use (I can't use iMovie or iDVD).

But from how you guys are making stuff sound...it sounds amazing! Is it easy to get to used to? Does it come with a lot of loops to use?


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 22, 2004)

Last summer, my band went into a fancy studio and recorded some tunes.  We tried to pack too many songs into too little time, and the mix suffered terribly.  Were pretty unhappy with how it turned out.

I thought I'd try to record our simplest song in GarageBand, just for kicks.  I wasn't expecting anything good.  I don't have a midi keyboard, and wouldn't know how to play one if I did, so I made parts directly in GB's editor.  The guitar and whistling are the only things that are recorded.  The drums are courtesy of DoggieBox, though I've somewhat learned to use GB's drum kits since.  Everything else is straight GB.  No vocals, though, because I'm no singer.

Have a listen to both, and keep in mind that this is from the first time I touched GB ever.  I'm very very pleased with the results.

I Don't Want To Like Someone Else (studio version, GarageBand version)


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 22, 2004)

Kinda hard to see which is better due to the vocals on the original. But I like the bass in the original, gives it more punch, the GB is a bit flat.


----------



## Randman (Jan 22, 2004)

GB Jam Pack is well worth the extra cost.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 22, 2004)

phatcactus!
Dude! I like your music!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 22, 2004)

Trip:
My only reason to get iLife was for Garage Band! So far it was well worth if for what I am using it for. And I'm not even playing with it's music making abilities at the moment. 

Everything else is a wonderful extra.


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sogni: Aww, thanks!    That's actually one of my less-than-favorite songs, just because it's so simple and kinda geeky.  But I guess that's fitting.


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 22, 2004)

here are some i made with garageband (all just loops beause im a very talented person...)

Song 1
Song 2
Song 3


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.icompositions.com/auditorium1/

I have two so far. Using the same name as here. Comments welcome.


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

Interesting sounds, you guys.  I'm glad you're all having such fun with GarageBand.  Although I think some of you need to learn how to use drum fills.

Oh, and Randman, was the cheering crowd completely necessary?


----------



## Trip (Jan 28, 2004)

I REALLY want to buy GarageBand now. But I still don't see it worth my money...I'll probably use it once or something and then never touch it again...

So I ask: does GarageBand come with a lot of loops on the CD? And what if I don't have a DVD drive (I spilled milk on it)?

Finally: Why does NOBODY make emo music using GB?!?!?!?!!!


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2004)

Arden, just playing around with the crowd. Besides I wanted it to sound as redneck as you can possibly get without moving to Arkansas. 

Trip, GB comes with tons and tons of loops. The Jam pack just adds more and more instruments.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah, that's something I was wondering -- the Jam Pack -- in addition to more instruments, does it come with more loops as well?


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 28, 2004)

IIRC the Jam Pack includes 2000 additional loops


----------



## Trip (Jan 28, 2004)

ARGH! I WANT GarageBand more than anything! This morning I was so ready to buy it I put the money in my wallet to go to the local reseller on campus, but just to be sure I stopped by Apples website and guess what...

I CAN'T RUN ANY OF THE PROGRAM (NOT TO MENTION IMOVIE!) BECAUSE MY RESOLUTION IS MAXED AT 800x600!

I hate Apple sometimes!!!


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 29, 2004)

What Mac R U using, Trip?  'Cause if you are using the one I thing you are using, the time has come for you to buy a new Mac


----------



## Trip (Jan 29, 2004)

Believe me, I'd love to buy a new mac. But unless they're going to start selling for $60 I don't think I'm going to be getting one for a long while now.

*I have made a goal though, when I launch my new website I'm going to save up $1000. If I do that i'm looking into a G4 iBook. But if I can I want to save up for a powerbook.


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/music/Bounced.mp3  im really late i know, i have very little music experience and no sense of key changes and tempo so be kind....


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 5, 2004)

nb3004 said:
			
		

> http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/music/Bounced.mp3  im really late i know, i have very little music experience and no sense of key changes and tempo so be kind....



That's the beauty of GarageBand... you don't _need_ to know about those things!


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2004)

Somebody please make a simple/short emo song. I'll give you money! No, actually I won't. But I'll love you forever and ever!


----------



## Arden (Feb 5, 2004)

Give me an example of emo, and I'll go to an Apple retailer and make a song.


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.brandnewrock.com/
http://www.takingbacksunday.com/
http://www.barsuk.com/web.cgi?dcfc&dcfcpics


----------



## Arden (Feb 5, 2004)

Okay, cool... I'm currently on a Windoze PC at school, so I can't really listen to those right now, but when I get home I certainly will.


----------



## solrac (Feb 7, 2004)

I posted a question about the bosendorfer vs. the yamaha in the main forum, but anyway, might as well post the links here too:

Bosendorfer

Yamaha

I think the Yamaha sounds much cleaner and sharper, but the Bosendorfer has much clearer low bass notes.


----------



## quiksan (Feb 7, 2004)

ok, check it out:
www.macidol.com
all garageband site, dedicated to showing off your work - lame (like mine) or not.
pretty cool site.  Maybe posted before, but I figured this was a good thread to stick it in.


----------



## Randman (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.macband.com/

http://www.icompositions.com/

Lots of others springing up too.

Mods, this might be a good idea: to create a forum on digital music.


----------



## boi (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.macidol.com/jamroom/bands/452/music.php

here's my new song =).


----------



## solrac (Feb 29, 2004)

sounds cool like electronic trance stuff...


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 29, 2004)

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/music/Depression.mp3 guess if this is all loops or someone playing


----------



## mindbend (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm not so big on the loops in GB cuz I write all custom stuff, but I'd love to see the built-in instrument library grow. If they could get a huge instrument library (even for sale as extra modules) that would be stellar. The existing small library sounds wonderful overall, though I can easily choke my meager iBook with only a few instruments. My main synth is an E-MU E-Synth workstation, with a monster library of top notch sounds (as anyone familiar with EMU will confirm). I also use CuBase as my main sequencer, but I have to say I absolutely love GB's super simple approach. It reminds me of the old days using Mater Trax, a very simple, but useable sequencer from the late 80's early 90's. I love the idea of having my whole sound system reside in the Mac as opposed having the E-Synth, which can't really talk to the Mac other than via MIDI. I'd love to be able to save song data, FX data, sound data and final mixes right inside the Mac. Yes, I could do that with CuBase, but only after dropping thousands of dollars on instruments would that be possible. Also, GB doesn't seem to want to cooperate with my US-428 which defaults to 48KHZ. Switching the 428 to 44.1 doesn't help and I can find no way to output GB as 48 KHZ monitoring. This means I can't currently use my E-Synth sounds and GB at the same time in an all digital format.

In short, GB is very cool, very fun, very easy to use and sounds superb.


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 29, 2004)

Heres my music
http://www.macidol.com:80/jamroom/bands/534/music.php


----------



## thisbechuck (Mar 1, 2004)

Thought I might add my own little contribution to the mix...

Listen Here

Only GarageBand loops used are the drums and the shaker. Everything else is real instrument/vocals.


----------



## RCAndrews (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello Everybody,
 New to the site but here are my Garage Band creations. 

My Jamroom http://www.macidol.com/jamroom/bands/801/music.php

Yes I too use loops, too much sometimes. But the most powerful aspect of this program is for $50 you can have one powerful songwriting tool!

Thanks for listening,
Robert

My website:http://www. rcandrews.com






http://www.macidol.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1090


----------

